# Pressure Cooker in luggage



## dey.sushi (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi ,
I am travelling to Sydney on may 24 from India
Confused whether to take Pressure Cooker wiith me or not . Given that the reputation of Pressure Cooker has taken a hit due to US incidents.

Anyone traveled with it recently ?

Sush


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Well, I wouldn't see any harm in getting the pressure cookers to Sydney  unless you are planning to cook inside the Aircraft

Just kidding, I have travelled multiple times to sydney and I have bought cans, tins, cookers, mixie and even wet grinder..

Guess it is legal to carry those unless it is exceeding the lugguage @ Source Airport

Have a pleasant Journey !!lane:


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

dey.sushi said:


> Hi ,
> I am travelling to Sydney on may 24 from India
> Confused whether to take Pressure Cooker wiith me or not . Given that the reputation of Pressure Cooker has taken a hit due to US incidents.
> 
> ...


They are legal but given recent events you may undergo additional scrutiny. Couldn't you just buy it in Australia?


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

I carried one from Mumbai via Bangkok to Melbourne not much more than an year ago. No issues at all. Did not even anticipate any issues. 



dey.sushi said:


> Hi ,
> I am travelling to Sydney on may 24 from India
> Confused whether to take Pressure Cooker wiith me or not . Given that the reputation of Pressure Cooker has taken a hit due to US incidents.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

We would like to take 'Fisher Price - Portable Rocker' and a food processor (in original packed box).

Can we take these items in 'fragile items' section from Mum to Sydney? 

Bajaj Platini PX 80 F Price - Buy Bajaj Platini PX 80 F Price in India, Best Prices n Review

Buy Fisher Price Portable Rocker Online, Fisher Price Portable Rocker Online Shopping in India - 128967


----------



## KatiGros (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi there! 

Bringing Pressure Cooker is fine here in the airport. But just have to go through inspection i think.


----------

